# Craigs list flyer



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I was reading the recent issue of DECO and found an article about internet promotion (page 60). There was a section about craigs list and how to create a flyer. This is totally free and easy. You get a link to your site and a professional looking add on craigs list in about 15 min. Take a look at mine and I think you will see it's benefit http://nmi.craigslist.org/sks/ 
Click on Powers Painting. Go to vflyer.com to make yours.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I've seen those layouts when looking at local houses. Looks alot better than some random bold txt most use. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks painttofish! :thumbsup: I'll check that out. I do see similar layouts among my competitors like the one you suggest. 

I have made my own and am currently running this: My Craigslist ad


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice find! Are you using the free or paying? The free looks pretty good!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Free. It's super easy. Copy and paste the html.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I did this in 5 minutes, I need to spend some time doing a better one, just wanted to see the process. I see you put $1 per item, I did $200 per day for pressure wash, don't really like either way!?! Very easy to use though.

http://stgeorge.craigslist.org/sks/1102795142.html


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone who used this Vflyer get any respones yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

michfan said:


> Anyone who used this Vflyer get any respones yet?


I just posted a Vflyer... We'll see what happens... 


-------- EDIT -------------

Actually,.... VFlyer has a lead contact form that generates an email to the author of the ad... I was wrong thinking that I would not be able to tell from which ad the lead came from. :thumbsup: I need something like this for my website... :yes:

No responses as of yet...

I did get two "GOOD" leads this last monday from my custom ads.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

michfan said:


> Anyone who used this Vflyer get any respones yet?


I got a response that said "thanks for the vflyer link, good luck!"



[email protected] said:


> I just posted a Vflyer... We'll see what happens...
> 
> 
> -------- EDIT -------------
> ...


That ad looks great! The links on "links" and "location" are a bright blue and hard to read on my computer.

I know CL may not be a great place to get leads, but these flyers certainly make a more professional looking ad and it should help google rankings.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

RCP said:


> I got a response that said "thanks for the vflyer link, good luck!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got my first response a half hour ago when I got home today. It went straight to my e-mail. Hang sheetrock and prime and paint.

RCP, I agree that it should set us apart from the other ads from painters who cant spell or paint. The link and google help was my main motivation. Free advertising never hurts either.:thumbup:


----------



## Crestwood (Aug 5, 2008)

The vflyer looks great - much more professional then the usual CL text.

The lift in your photo - what kind? Movable by hand or do you need a vehicle? Gas hog? I'm looking for the best balance of performance and cost so am interested in your experience.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP. I see on your flyer that you work for $200 a day with a $50 discount??? is that correct????


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone do the flyer piece on there? For PDF?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, the way the flyer site works you have to put a price per. I was just experimenting. I really don't use CL much, it is really slow in our area. I was looking more at google ranking and branding. Rates start there!
I did this a little different.
http://stgeorge.craigslist.org/sks/1104474105.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They look good. Where id you guys learn that? And how does anybody else learn?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

trial and error BB. DO ET!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> trial and error BB. DO ET!!


I guess I meant where do you go? 

Never saw those tools available on craigslist.

What do you use to create and post that on craigslist?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> They look good. Where id you guys learn that? And how does anybody else learn?


Look at the link PTF gave in first post. It is really easy. You can make a webad or pdf.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Craigslist ad*

:thumbup: EXCELLENT!


[email protected] said:


> Thanks painttofish! :thumbsup: I'll check that out. I do see similar layouts among my competitors like the one you suggest.
> 
> I have made my own and am currently running this: My Craigslist ad


----------



## tre painting (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been using craigslist for a while now to promote my website and I have gotten an excellent response. Helps with organic searches, and gives your website traffic. I just post my html code from my *index.html* page of my website to my craigslist ad and it makes me stand out from every other painter in my area. Only thing is you have to make a duplicate copy of your index page and save it as _craigslist ad_. Then upload all pictures on that page to photobucket. Then replace the picture codes in the _copy_ with the photobucket addresses. Then save the file again. Then all you have to do is copy and paste every time you post your ad. Will take 1 Minute to post every time. Easy. Must change picture host to one that is supported by craigslist or else pictures won't work. I use _photobucket.com _
Here is my craigslist ad. *100% FREE*
You get some cheap bastards that call from craigslist every once in a while, but for the most part it has been very good to me.
http://westmd.craigslist.org/sks/1100347957.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

This v-flyer was so easy. Thanks to you guys for sharing the info.


----------

